# lost my 4 line catfish



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

seen him on bottom of tank on his side today... all things checked out.. slight nitrate level and ph in the higher 7's.. his wisker looked like it was bit off.. im thinking its mabee this baby puffer fish that was in there.. the catfish was starting to pretty active during the day and was last night.


----------

